# Hallo erstmal :)



## coconut (17. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen!

Habe lange im Internet nach einem guten Forum für Fische/Gartenteiche gesucht und bin der Meinung, dass ich hier bei euch richtig bin 

Zu meiner Person:
Mein Name ist Bianca, ich wohne in Österreich, in der schönen Steiermark!
Viel Grünfläche und viiiiiel Platz für Gartenteiche etc.   

Zu meinem Gartenteich:
Seit 3 Jahren befindet sich inmitten unseres Gartens ein Teich.
Zuerst wollte mein Freund keinen Fischteich daraus machen, doch als ich mit meinem Aquarium ankam, entdeckte auch er seine Liebe zu Fischen.
Also besitzen wir seit April 2oo6 einige Fischleins in unserem Teich.

Der Teich umfasst ca. 25ooo Liter Wasser und ist mittlerweile zu einem Prachtstück in unserer Umgebung geworden.

Naja, das wars erstmals von mir,
Liebe Grüße
Bianca


----------



## Findling (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

Hallo Bianca,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Wie ich die Forengemeinde hier kenne, ist Neugier für die ein Fremdwort::  .

Daher warten jetzt alle wie die Geier auf Bilder .... 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## coconut (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

natüüüürlich kommen bilder  

werd heute nachmittag/abend mal ein paar schießen
und sie dann euch gleich mal zeigen 

liebe grüße


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

Hallo Bianca,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Und ja, wir sind hier immer neugierig auf neue Teiche  
25.000l ist auch nicht gerade klein!

Viel Spaß bei uns!


----------



## coconut (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

guten morgen 

leider waren die batterien bei meiner cam gestern leer.
also besorge ich heute welche und die bilder werden folgen

liebe grüßleins
bianca


----------



## coconut (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

sooooo

nun endlich die versprochenen Fotos.

Ich hoffe, euch gefallen sie  


 

 

naja, blühen wollte gerade keine  
 

 

hier nun meine Rasselbande (nicht alle erwischt .gg.)
 

 

und hier einer meines __ Goldfisch-Nachwuchs


----------



## Andreas1306 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

Hallo Bianca,

sehr schöner Teich, gefällt mir sehr.

Einiziger kleiner Kritikpunkt, ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch die Folie am Rand mit Ufermatte kaschieren.
Aber ansonsten wie gesagt sehr schön.

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## coconut (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

hallo andreas!

das ist natürlich in arbeit!

Ich wollte zuerst keine normale Ufermatte und habe mich in diversen Baumärkten usw. auf die Suche nach so genannten "Pflanzkörben" gemacht.

Leider bekommt man bei uns so etwas nicht.

Darum hab ich sie im Internt bestellt und die sollten eigentlich nächste Woche ankommen.

Dann hab ich auch noch mehr Platz für Pflanzen, dem Wasser wirds nicht schaden 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Findling (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

Hallo Bianca,

der Teich gefällt mir. Die Anlage macht auf mich irgendwie einen ruhigen, harmonischen Eindruck. Finde ich gut. 

Zu der Anmerkung von Andreas bezüglich der sichtbaren Teichfolie hast du geschrieben, dass du noch Pflanzkörbe bestellt hast. Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie ich das im Zusammenhang sehen soll.  Zusätzliche Pflanzen einzubringen ist eigentlich nie falsch, ändert aber nichts an dem von Adreas angesprochenen Problem. Du kannst die noch sichtbare Folie damit gegen Sicht aus bestimmten Blickwinkeln "verstecken", aber doch wohl nicht abdecken.

Das Abdecken der Folie als Schutz vor der Witterung (Sonnenbestrahlung) ist aber hier gemeint, weil dies die Haltbarkeit und somit Lebensdauer der Folie und damit des Teiches als Einheit beträchtlich verlängern kann. Folie die der Sonne ausgesetzt ist kann mit der Zeit hart und brüchig werden. Das wiederum kann gefährlich werden, wenn ältere Folie bei Arbeiten im Teich belastet wird (drauftreten kann schon reichen) oder auch bei Eis im Winter.

Hierüber solltest du nochmal nachdenken.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## coconut (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

Guten Morgen Manfred! 

Was ich mit "Pflanzkörben" meinte, sind diese aus Kokosmatte angefertigten Beutel wo man in den Beutel Pflanzen setzten kann und auch bei steilen Ufern hineinhängen kann, damit der Rand nicht mehr sichtbar ist.

Es tut mir leid, dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe und hoffe, dass es nun verständlich ist


----------



## Findling (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

Hallo Bianca,

war dann ein Mißverständnis. Für mich sind Pflanzkörbe halt so "siebartige" Blumentöpfe.

Mit den Kokosmatten wird das wohl funktionieren, nur bitte beachten, dass die auch - da ja aus natürlichem Material - nicht ewig halten und wahrscheinlich irgendwann anfangen zu verrotten. Ob das dann ein unerwünschter Nährstoffeintrag ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

Hallo Bianca,

ich muss mich da Manfred anschließen. Kokosmatten halten leider nicht ewig.
Meine liegen komplett unter Wasser und lösen sich trotzdem ganz allmählich auf.
An der Grenze von Wasser und Luft geht das noch viel schneller. Ich rate deshalb immer von Kokosmatten ab! 
Früher oder später reißen sie ab und Du kannst die Pflanzen aus dem Teich fischen. Durch die Löcher der Kokosmatten rutscht ja auch jegliches Substrat durch, außer größere Kieselsteine. :? 

Besser finde ich die Pflanztaschen von Naturagart. Die verrotten ziemlich sicher nicht. Zumindest nicht im Leben eines Teiches.  
Schau mal - defekter Link entfernt - unter 1 Teiche-> 5 Ufersicherung-> 2 Taschenmatten
Ich hab sie mir vor zwei Jahren noch selbst aus der herkömmlichen Ufermatte nähen müssen.. jetzt gibts die fix und fertig! Nur auf den richtigen Einbau (Kapillarsperre) sollte man achten, sonst verliert man Unmengen an Wasser!


----------



## coconut (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

Hallo!

Erstmals Danke für eure Tipps 
Dann sind diese, die du mir gerade gezeigt hast, Annett ja noch besser 

Kosten zwar etwas mehr, aber wenn man bedenkt, sind diese aus Kokosmatte auch nicht gerade billig im Vergleich...

Ich habe zwar einen Teil normaler Kokosmatte am Ufer (seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren) aber diese sind noch relativ ok, darum habe ich mir nicht viel dabei gedacht.

Aber ich bin ja sehr froh über konstruktive Kritik *gg*

Ich habe jetzt nun 2 kleine Kokosmattenbeutel bestellt...
werde mir das ganze mal anschauen und dann werden wir weitersehen.

Vielleicht ist es ja möglich in die Beutel die Pflanze *mit *einem Pflanzkorb (so wie Manfred es vorher meinte) zu setzen?
Müsste doch eigentlich gehen, oder?
--> Bis auf den Zerfall natürlich...


----------



## Dr.J (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

Hallo Bianca,

von Kokosmatten würde ich Dir auf alle Fälle abraten. Habe bei mir nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Sie zerfallen sehr schnell und sind ein beliebtes Ziel für Algen zum Festkrallen. 

Ich hatte mir z.B. einen kleinen Rechen gebastelt, um anfangs Algen abzufischen. Durch die Netzstruktur der Matten bin ich immer wieder hängengeblieben. Außerdem, wie schon Annett schreibt, fällt das Substrat durch.

Die Pflanztaschen von NG finde ich dahingehend gut.


----------



## coconut (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hallo erstmal *

Guten Morgen!


Ich habe gestern per Post die Kokostaschen erhalten!
Habe dann sofort telefoniert und der Verkäufer meinte es sei kein Problem sie wieder retour zu schicken.
Hab ich dann auch gleich gemacht 

Hab mir auch schon die NG Pflanzentaschen angesehen und werde dann eher diese kaufen.

Wollte euch nur mal für euren Rat danken!

Schönen Tag dann auch...


----------

